# bale monitor repair/replacement on NH baler



## hchris (Sep 30, 2015)

the bale monitor/computer on my mid-size NH590 baler is not working. I have been told there is no way to repair or replace this and I must replace my baler. Perfectly good baler, do not want to replace it. Would like some input on repairing or replacing this monitor so I can adjust the tension on my bales.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Four or five years ago I had one repaired and at that time the rebuilders said parts are not available any more. You can run the baler manually though, not as nice as using the operators panel, but you can at least bale hay. Have your dealer look in the service manual on what is required. NH had a kit so the baler could be ran manually, but I made my own using a switch. Been too long since I did it. It may even show you in the operators manual.


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

we had some trouble with auto tie box on gehl round baler couple different times we sent it to a place called agri-tronix I think was the name and they fixed it right up maybe they could help you.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

What's the problem? May not be the monitor itself?

We had the monitor for our D1000 sent up some years ago, wouldn't turn on reliably. Was rather a expensive fix, but no indication that there was any difficulty getting it repaired.


----------



## hchris (Sep 30, 2015)

Hay Master, who did the repair for you?

thanks for all replies.


----------



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

I used Ag Express in Indiana to rebuild the monitor for my 535 JD. It was around $700 for a complete rebuild including a wiring harness. Not cheap, but it fixed my problems. The number is 765-533-4809.


----------



## hchris (Sep 30, 2015)

thanks for that info.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Not sure who did ours. We brought it to out local NH dealer who in turn sent it to someone else.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm looking at getting the net-wrap controller for the Claas round baler I bought fixed and came across these folks online:

http://www.farmtronics.com/index.html

They didn't list your baler in what they repair, but if the other places don't pan out, you could give them a try. I'm going to be checking with the other places that have already been mentioned to see what they can do for my stuff.

Best of luck with your repair.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

This is where we sent the operators panel from a 590. They are the only ones NH had listed to repair these units.

Gremlin Electronic Service,
1550 S Telluride St,
Auroa, CO 80017,
303 751-4480.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice&#8230;

Wasn't sure what a 590 was so looked it up on Tractorhouse, a 15 year old baler that New Holland doesn't offer service for&#8230;.

Still makes me wonder about all the electronic crap on these $300,000 tractors and $400,000 dollar combines.

If a person was touched enough Dads old 535 Oliver combine could be made to run, only electrical crap on that was the points in the distributor cap and the generator.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Farmtronics is the Canadian source for repair.

Many of the components on tractors and equipment are made by suppliers to the manufacturers. The equipment companies have little or no control over when a supplier chooses to discontinue an item.

I believe that current tractors and equipment will not be running as long as the old Ford 8N. The only question is who will be left holding the bag.


----------



## hchris (Sep 30, 2015)

appreciate all the help, will be contacting all the suggestions until we find one that will work.


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

Might give these guys a call out of Grand Island, Nebraska. I think they are same company as one in Indiana, but closer for shipping for ya.

http://www.agexpress.com/index.php

They repaired my 8465a monitor 5 or 6 years ago. Seems like it was around $150 for the repair. They replaced the touch face console. I've had them work on several things and have been pleased. By the way, if I were to take it to the local Case dealer...they'd just send it to them for repair anyway. I know that for a fact as they have done it to others.

Troy


----------

